#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Cmd+Q v2.0

## mred-akias

Προς όλους τους πάνθηρες, τίγρεις, λεοπαρδάλεις (χιονιού ή μη) και λοιπά αιλουροειδή του φόρουμ:

Με την παρούσα δημοσίευση θέλω να σας ενημερώσω και να σας προσκαλέσω να συμμετάσχετε στην νέα ομάδα *χρηστών mac και όχι μόνο*, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς.

Μετά τις πρόσφατες εξελίξεις και την προτροπή συγκεκριμένων μελών, δημιούργησα αυτόν τον χώρο ώστε να συνεχίσουμε να έχουμε την δυναντότητα να λύνουμε απορίες, να συζητάμε προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε και να αναφέρουμε κολπάκια και ευκολίες που γνωρίζουμε ή απλά να ανταλάσουμε απόψεις σχετικά με mac αλλά και γενικότερα στα πλαίσια των προιόντων της apple καθώς και των αλληλεπιδράσεων αυτών με άλλα προιόντα τρίτων κατασκευαστών.

Προφανώς χρειάζεται δουλειά ακόμη ωστόσο πιστεύω ότι με την συνεισφορά όλων μας θα προκύψει κάτι πολύ καλό που θα εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες μας με την ίδια λογική αλληλοβοήθειας που διακατέχει και το παρών φόρουμ.

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Ίδιες απορίες έχω κι εγώ με το φίλο spy1551. Άκουσα πως AutoCAD και γενικά όλα τα CAD χάνουν σε απόδοση όταν τρέχουν σε emulator μέσα στα MAC. Το έχει διαπιστώσει κανείς?

----------


## mred-akias

Και γιατί βρε παίδες (ελπίζω να μου επιτρέψετε την έκφραση) δεν μπαίνετε στην ομάδα να ποστάρετε τους προβληματισμούς σας? Είπαμε η ομάδα απευθύνεται σε χρήστες mac και όχι μόνο! Αν ήταν αποκλειστικά για χρήστες τότε μάλλον θα ήταν η ομάδα του camelot και του mred-akia :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TRaiNZZZ

> Ίδιες απορίες έχω κι εγώ με το φίλο spy1551. Άκουσα πως AutoCAD και γενικά όλα τα CAD χάνουν σε απόδοση όταν τρέχουν σε emulator μέσα στα MAC. Το έχει διαπιστώσει κανείς?


Αν και δεν θα έπρεπε να το συνεχίσω, μιας και υπάρχει και η ομάδα Command+Q v.2.0, είναι φυσικό κι επόμενο να χάνουν σε απόδοση, αφού στην ουσία "δανείζονται" resources από το λογισμικό των Mac. Φαντάσου: Το Parallel Desktop δανείζεται μνήμη για να τρέξει τα Windows--->Τα Windows δανείζονται μνήμη για να τρέξουν το 3DS Max----> To 3DS Max κάνει render, και ξαφνικά εσύ θυμάσαι να το γυρίσεις λίγο στο Safari για να δεις κανα mail. To crash είναι δεδομένο :Γέλιο: . Για αυτούς που θέλουν τα Windows για 'βαρέα κι ανθυγειινά' προτείνω Bootcamp. Αυτά, κι ελπίζω να τα πούμε στο προαναφερθέν group.

----------


## sundance

θα κάνω μια ερώτηση που κατα έναν περίεργο τρόπο ακόμα δεν έχω ξεκαθαρίσει.

Αν αγοράσω ενα macbook ή ενα mac desktop,μπορώ να εγκαταστήσω windows?

----------


## mred-akias

Nαι. :Γέλιο:  H όλη κουβέντα γίνεται στο πως θα τα εγκαταστάσεις, τι επιλογές έχεις με ποια υπέρ και κατά σε κάθε περίπτωση (που καθορίζονται έμεσα από το τι χρειάζεσαι).

----------


## sundance

Τι εννοείς με το 'πώς θα τα εγκαταστήσεις'?

Εμένα μόνο αυτό θα με ενδιέφερε μιας και mac θα έπαιρνα μόνο και μόνο λόγω σχεδιασμού και ιστορίας.

----------


## mred-akias

Έχεις την δυνατότητα να εγκαταστάσης windows και να τα τρέχεις natively. Εναλακτικά μπορείς να τα τρέχεις παράλληλα με το mac os (τα windows τρέχουν σε δικό τους παράθυρο σαν  να ήταν πρόγραμμα).

Εάν δεν σκοπεύεις να ασχοληθείς καθόλου με mac (αν και κατά την γνώμη μου θα ασχοληθείς, σε τραβάει το λειτουργικό) τότε δεν έχει νόημα να πάρεις mac. Ακόμα και η αυτονομία των laptop πέφτει όταν τρέχει μόνο windows natively γτ πλέον την διαχείριση πόρων την αναλαμβάνει το λειτουργικό της M$ και όχι της Apple.

Μου έχουν τύχει κάποιες εξελίξεις αυτόν τον καιρό και μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα είμαι στο τρέξιμο (βλ το παράπονο του rigid) αλλά μετά σκοπεύω να φτιάξω έναν αναλυτικό οδηγό για το θέμα στον χώρο της ομάδας.

----------


## sundance

Ακόμα και η αυτονομία????!!!!!

Απίστευτο μου ακούγεται...

----------


## mred-akias

Δεν το έχω τσεκάρει ο ίδιος (εν μέρει επειδή δεν θα αντέξω το πολιτισμικό σοκ :Γέλιο: ) αλλά η πληροφορία έρχεται από καλή πηγή. Και αν το καλοσκεφθείς είναι λογικό. Πλέον το hardware είναι ουσιαστικά κοινό, οπότε η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των trick που έχει η Apple είναι στο λογισμικό της. (γι αυτό εξ΄άλλου εάν κάνει πατάτα στο mac os η apple θα έχει κλείσει την επόμενη εβδομάδα, δεν το βρίσκω πιθανό να επιβιώσει ξανά μόνο με το design. Παίζει μάλιστα τα iphone, ipod κοκ να είναι κίνηση εξασφάλισης της εταιρείας καθώς έτσι δεν θα εξαρτάται άμεσα μόνο από την αγορά υπολογιστών)

----------


## sundance

mred-akias ευχαριστώ!

Πάντως επειδή μου κέντρισες το ενδιαφέρον με αυτό το θέμα,θα το ψάξω λιγάκι μιας και έχω αρρώστια με τέτοια θεματάκια! :Γέλιο:

----------


## mred-akias

Παρακαλώ, χαρά μου.

Αφού το ψάξεις πες μας και τι βρήκες στον χώρο της ομάδας.

Το παρών κλειδώνεται καθώς ο στόχος του δεν είναι να υποκαταστήσει την ομάδα αλλά να ενημερώσει γι αυτή (είμαστε λοιπόν off topic!).

----------

